# Steel wool CLR water spots



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

Any body know if I can use very very fine steel wool on the tank glass to remove the film coat of calcium build up. The tank was crusty when I started. Used CLR and let it soak. Then elbow grease. I know when I fill up the tank I can't see the stains but I will know they are there. So they must go!


----------



## almostbeef (Jan 1, 2008)

I had the same prob when i was setting up my tank.. i used good ole bleach and elbow grease,, once the tank was cleaned again, i noticed a few more spots and left them... filled with water, the spots did not show up,, i double dosed the tank with prime just to make sure all the bleach was gone, drained tank again, filled planted,and looks fine

ps,, i did not use steel wool.. i used an algae pad.. worked fine


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have used a single edge razor to remove a lot of hard water spots. There is still a film on some tanks, but only noticeable when the water level is lower. 
Other things that have helped, soak in any of the following:
Citric Acid (Buy it in the grocery store, spice shelf, label may read 'sour salt'.
Lemon Juice.
Coca Cola.

I got the best results by dampening the area with lemon juice, then sprinkling on the citric acid. Keep the area damp with lemon juice for at least half an hour, then attack it with a razor blade.


----------



## doug105 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sulfuric acid, Get it at the pool supply store or HomeDepot.....

Wipe on, Wipe off....it's that easy. (the usual disclaimers apply....it's strong stuff)


Doug N


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok that is a new one! I thought that would etch the glass. Or maybe only if left on to long



doug105 said:


> Sulfuric acid, Get it at the pool supply store or HomeDepot.....
> 
> Wipe on, Wipe off....it's that easy. (the usual disclaimers apply....it's strong stuff)
> 
> Doug N


----------



## John7429 (Jan 26, 2008)

I use vinegar to clean my tanks... more... natural.


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

I had to fill the tank up to see if it would hold water. Didn't want my floor wet! I left it outside filled for 4 days I added a gallon of vinegar and it got a good percentage of the film. When It is full only you and I will know it has a film of water stain.


----------



## doug105 (Oct 28, 2005)

OOPS!!

I made a mistake on the acid name......It's Hydrochloric acid also called Muriatic Acid,

again, available at Home Depot. I've never had it etch a tank but I do rinse with plenty

of water right after the "wipe-on--wipe-off" part.


Vinegar is a weak concentration of a weak acid (acetic acid).

Doug


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Elbow grease!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've used muriatic acid several times and it has never failed to remove hard water deposits on glass, plastic hoods/light fixtures, etc. As stated, it is some pretty nasty stuff so wear the proper protective gear when using it. I've never found vinegar to work very well even with lots of elbow grease but I'm too lazy to scrub when I can use muriatic acid and wipe on/wipe off 

Muriatic acid will also identify carbonate based rocks when vinegar fails ;-)


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

Well I just got another 45g tank I might try one of the acids and I just happen to have some rocks that need tested before I put them in the tank. My new tank is for my husbands hermit crabs. So now I need to find out if I can remove the front plate glass and get it cut so I can hinge it. I bought the hinge online. Thanks for your idea's.


----------

